# vomiting



## jill1034 (Feb 1, 2016)

In the past 6 days, my 13 week old has vomited (white foam) 3 times (that I know of). It is has been on an empty stomach. The first time we thought he had eaten something outside the day before and also on the 2nd time I thought he ate something inside. But this last time, he had just woke up and was inside all day yesterday (bad weather here). 

We haven't changed his diet or anything really. Everything else is the same/normal. His behavior is the same after the vomit episode. 

So should I contact the vet?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would call the vet. I had a dog that would vomit the "yellow foam" whenever she went too long between meals. I had to keep her on three meals a day and give her treats in between to keep a little something in her tummy, which seemed to help. Sometimes a change in diet or even an antacid might be needed. This may be nothing, but it is good to let the vet know what is going on so you can decide what your next move should be.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

I would definitely contact the vet and especially if vomiting does not stop and the dog has not been eating. I think it is just safer that way.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

It's never a bad idea to call the vet, but that doesn't sound abnormal to me. You say every else is normal. Have you weighed her? A 13 week old should not lose weight. Both my girls will occasionally wake up with a funky tummy and throw up a little foam. It has never been anything but a little too much acid on their stomach. Water and food solves the problem. Is she on kibble? If so, do you wet it first? You should. Mild dehydration, like in the morning after a long night of sleep can make the stomach acids be a little too concentrated. It's hard to get a young pup to drink enough water throughout the day if they are eating dry kibble. Wetting it helps get more water in them.


----------



## jill1034 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you all. I called the vet and they are not concerned at this point. We have an regular appt. scheduled for Monday so we are going to keep that unless things get worse. 

No other changes in bowels, appetite or attitude. He actually eats 4 x's a day because he is usually starving (hangry behavior is common at feeding time) by the next feeding time. He eats the same as if he was fed less often just spreading it out. Plus treats of organic chicken.

He doesn't drink as much as I think he should but yes we do pre-soak his kibble so that it is mush when he eats it. 

I am comforted to know that this does happen to others. I'll keep you posted. Thanks.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow used to vomit foam from time to time. She also had a noisy stomach with gurgling and she burped a bit too. I'm wondering now, after what Molly and Karen posted if it was because of her lack of interest in her kibble. She ate very little until we changed to another type of food (Honest Kitchen). She hasn't vomited foam since, nor do I hear her burping and the stomach gurgling.


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

jill1034 said:


> In the past 6 days, my 13 week old has vomited (white foam) 3 times (that I know of). It is has been on an empty stomach. The first time we thought he had eaten something outside the day before and also on the 2nd time I thought he ate something inside. But this last time, he had just woke up and was inside all day yesterday (bad weather here).
> 
> We haven't changed his diet or anything really. Everything else is the same/normal. His behavior is the same after the vomit episode.
> 
> So should I contact the vet?


Mochi is now 26 weeks old, 6 months old and we've been going through the same vomiting yellow foam only in the mornings on an empty stomach. She's okay for now. We've been to the vet the first time it happened and did x-ray, blood test and urine test, all normal (lucky we have insurance). We spread her daily kibble over 4 feedings with one before bed and it was still occurring, so she's been on Famotidine (Pepcid) for a week initially.

We started to limit her diet to try to rule out any food sensitivity and changed her kibble. So far she's okay. We continue to feed some food before bed, wake up earlier and give a cracker in the morning.

Everyone's daily schedule is different, maybe some sleep late and wake up late, and that's the problem?

Check my blog for a detailed update.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

seesawhavanese said:


> Mochi is now 26 weeks old, 6 months old and we've been going through the same vomiting yellow foam only in the mornings on an empty stomach. She's okay for now. We've been to the vet the first time it happened and did x-ray, blood test and urine test, all normal (lucky we have insurance). We spread her daily kibble over 4 feedings with one before bed and it was still occurring, so she's been on Famotidine (Pepcid) for a week initially.
> 
> We started to limit her diet to try to rule out any food sensitivity and changed her kibble. So far she's okay. We continue to feed some food before bed, wake up earlier and give a cracker in the morning.
> 
> ...


Have you tried feeding Mochi food other than kibble (e.g. canned, freeze dried, raw, etc.) to see if that helps?


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

We haven't tried canned, freeze dried or raw. We changed from the breeders kibble to grain free kibble and now a puppy blend grain-free, glutten-free kibble. So far she's not vomiting so we will continue as is for now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> I would call the vet. I had a dog that would vomit the "yellow foam" whenever she went too long between meals. I had to keep her on three meals a day and give her treats in between to keep a little something in her tummy, which seemed to help. Sometimes a change in diet or even an antacid might be needed. This may be nothing, but it is good to let the vet know what is going on so you can decide what your next move should be.


I agree with checking in with the vet, but puppies vomiting bile if their tummies have been empty too long isn't unusual. My brother has an 8 year old hound who STILL has this problem. He gets a Milkbone type biscuit (I know, not great food, but it works for him! ) at lunch time and another right before bed. As long as he gets his snacks in addition to his regular meals, he doesn't vomit!


----------

